# Nannie Stringfellow WMA



## Craig01 (Oct 26, 2012)

Does anybody have advise for Nannie Stringfellow WMA? I drew the early December Archery Hunt and could use the help.


----------



## pirogue man (Jul 13, 2005)

I hunted there year before last. You hunt a compartment. An ATV is useful, but not essential. It is Brazos River bottom and thick in places. Use a ladder stand, if you have one, to get up high. I saw one group of does in the sendaro about 100 yards from me one evening, and I had a fork horn walk within 20 yards of me in my ground blind. You will see plenty of deer and hog sign. Cannot suggest the best compartment.


----------



## Craig01 (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks, i have a ground blind, 17' tree stand, and I do have access to an ATV. Did you use corn or any other type of ground attractant?


----------

